# sight close to riser or farther out?



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

so whats the pros and cons of your sight be closer or farther from your riser.i would think farther out would help stabilize your bow like a extra stab but how does this effect vision.seems like target sights are preety far from the riser.i have a spot hog hog it sight and set it as far from the riser as i can.


----------



## Anubis (May 24, 2007)

AK&HIboy said:


> so whats the pros and cons of your sight be closer or farther from your riser.i would think farther out would help stabilize your bow like a extra stab but how does this effect vision.seems like target sights are preety far from the riser.i have a spot hog hog it sight and set it as far from the riser as i can.


In terms of precision, the farther the better. It is the same principle that you can find in rifles, the two sight elements are as far away as possible.

However, by placing the sight farther, you will be forced to lower the pins (if you have a multi-pin sight) or the moveable pin (if you have a target sight) more and for long distance shots you may even run out of elevation.

Anubis


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well, I like mine 9 to 12 inches out. It helps me by making the pin look smaller, that makes it eaiser to fit it in the dot I am aiming at. 

The bad part is that it shows your every move. If you can hold it still it is better, if not it may cause some bad habits.


It also makes you hold a finer bead if that makes sense. As for stabilizing, it may help some, but I wouldn't use it just for that cause


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, if you have more than one pin it makes the gaps get bigger the farther out you go. :wink:


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

I believe as long as you don't torque the bow that longer is better.but if your a poor shooter and you have a 9'' or 12'' bar all the way out and tourque it,you can twist that pin a 1/2'' left or right.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

arrowslinger#1 said:


> Oh yeah, if you have more than one pin it makes the gaps get bigger the farther out you go. :wink:



I thought pin gaps got smaller the further the sight radius was. Now I am not sure.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I had a Axcell with a 60mm truespot that I shot WAAAAAY out on the end of the bar, when I switched to a smaller housing I had to move it back to get the sight picture I wanted. When I used a sight tunnel I had it jammed as far back as possible. It will all depend on what kind of sight picture you want. I was shooting a clarifier so I moved the bar to line up the peep with whatever housing I was using. Those with adjustable peeps might want to change their peep size to keep the bar out as far as possible. the possiblities are endless with freestyle to get exactly the setup you want. Experiment and find what you like best!


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

with my target bow i set it so that the scope lines up just right with the size of the peep, and also the lens is clear without glass in the peep.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I will have to disagree the further out the sight the less steady it can be held and the closer it is to your eye the steadier the sight picture will be. You can't tell me any different. Try and hold something way out in front of you and aim it at something then do the same thing with it close to your eye and tell me which one holds steadier. Last time I checked the best shooters are spot shooters and none of the top shooters have there sight bar stretched way out in front of them.


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

TCR1 said:


> I thought pin gaps got smaller the further the sight radius was. Now I am not sure.


The further the pins are from your eye, the larger the pin gap will be.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

cenochs said:


> I will have to disagree the further out the sight the less steady it can be held and the closer it is to your eye the steadier the sight picture will be. You can't tell me any different. Try and hold something way out in front of you and aim it at something then do the same thing with it close to your eye and tell me which one holds steadier. Last time I checked the best shooters are spot shooters and none of the top shooters have there sight bar stretched way out in front of them.


You are still holding the bow the same distance away from your face. 

Simply put, a longer sight radius (the distance between front and rear sight on a firearm or pin and peep on a bow), will allow YOU to be more accurate. 

You are stating that the farther the sight is from your eye the less steady it can be held... you are thinking backwards. The more distance between your peep and sight, the more movement you will notice in your form. You are holding the bow the same but your sight radius is now longer and more telling of your inability to hold the sights "true", hence the advantage of a longer sight radius.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Cajun83 said:


> You are still holding the bow the same distance away from your face.
> 
> Simply put, a longer sight radius (the distance between front and rear sight on a firearm or pin and peep on a bow), will allow YOU to be more accurate.
> 
> You are stating that the farther the sight is from your eye the less steady it can be held... you are thinking backwards. The more distance between your peep and sight, the more movement you will notice in your form. You are holding the bow the same but your sight radius is now longer and more telling of your inability to hold the sights "true", hence the advantage of a longer sight radius.



Your answer told me I was correct. Why in the world would you want to stretch out your sight bar say 10 inches just to see how bad you shake. When all you have to do is push the scope or pins back as close to your eye as possible and the sight shaking will all but disappear. If you want to shoot a sight bar stretched out and drive yourself crazy trying to hold steady be my guest. I was taught this by a very well know teacher that travels worldwide and teaches. It was a little secret to help increase my X count and it worked like a charm. Like I said earlier hold something in your hand far out in front of you like a broom handle and see how steady you cam aim it then choke down on the broom stick and aim again and tell me which one holds steadier. I am just trying to make things easier not harder.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nuts and Bolts answered this one well..search


----------



## ford832 (Dec 18, 2008)

cenochs said:


> Your answer told me I was correct. Why in the world would you want to stretch out your sight bar say 10 inches just to see how bad you shake. When all you have to do is push the scope or pins back as close to your eye as possible and the sight shaking will all but disappear. If you want to shoot a sight bar stretched out and drive yourself crazy trying to hold steady be my guest. I was taught this by a very well know teacher that travels worldwide and teaches. It was a little secret to help increase my X count and it worked like a charm. Like I said earlier hold something in your hand far out in front of you like a broom handle and see how steady you cam aim it then choke down on the broom stick and aim again and tell me which one holds steadier. I am just trying to make things easier not harder.



I just tried it with my finger sighted to your avatar.Right you are,though if you were dead steady farther would be better but if shaky like me-not.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

cenochs said:


> Your answer told me I was correct. Why in the world would you want to stretch out your sight bar say 10 inches just to see how bad you shake. When all you have to do is push the scope or pins back as close to your eye as possible and the sight shaking will all but disappear. If you want to shoot a sight bar stretched out and drive yourself crazy trying to hold steady be my guest. I was taught this by a very well know teacher that travels worldwide and teaches. It was a little secret to help increase my X count and it worked like a charm. Like I said earlier hold something in your hand far out in front of you like a broom handle and see how steady you cam aim it then choke down on the broom stick and aim again and tell me which one holds steadier. I am just trying to make things easier not harder.


The reasoning behind a longer sight raduis (whether it be on a firearm or even a bow) would be to be able to hold your sights more true. Example: With a 10" sight radius, if you were to release your arrow with the sight canted off to the left of center on the peep, you arrow will fly to the left a certain amount. Now, stretch your sight radius out to 20 inches. You error will be cut in half if you release the arrow with the pin in the same position relative to the peep. 

It doesn't make it harder to hold steady because you are not holding anything farther. Using the "Sight up your finger" deal isn't telling of what is going on here because shortening your sight radius does not allow you to hold your bow closer to your face. It merely pulls the sight closer to your eye. You are still holding the bow at the same distance. You are also shaking just as much with a 10, 20 or 30 inch sight radius... it is just more apparent with a longer sight radius.

To all of those who do want to learn something(and this applies whether you are shooting a bow, rifle, handgun, blowdart, rubberband gun), move your sight a couple inches forward if you can and sight your bow in. Now, record the difference of your arrows on the target. 

I am not saying to stretch your sight out 10 inches in front of your bow. The cons would outweigh the pros because you would end up with the sight hanging way out front. It surely wouldn't be applicable in a hunting situation. The farther forward you can move your sight (and still be comfortable looking through your peep to your sight) the better.

A longer sight radius helps correct angle errors (the angle between your front and rear sight upon firing your bow, rifle, handgun etc.) and will allow the sight to be adjusted more accurately than a short sight radius.


----------

